# TTRS vs TTS vs 335i



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

I owned a 335i in 2007. It ended badly. I thought it would be interesting to hop over to the BMW forum today and do a thread search for Audi and TTRS's specifically. 

Who doesn't appreciate some good spirited rivalry? Of the several threads that I found with TTRS and TTS and 335i discussed, everyone one of the posters stated they beat or evenly matched a TTRS. This included several people who claimed ZERO mods. 

Having owned both, I am calling Bull **** on that, but I also recognize I have a bad taste in my mouth due to my BMW experience and it has been 5 years since I was in the cockpit of a 335i.

So I ask the question to you. What do you think? TTRS vs 335i, TTS vs 335i? I think it would be interesting to hear opinions that cover all ranges from total stock to highly modded. Anyway, should be some fun.


----------



## TraderGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

http://fastestlaps.com/comparisons/audi_tt-rs_coupe-vs-bmw_335i_e90.html


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

What will they think of next. Very cool site. I am sure everyone here already new that


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

I've had several M3s Porsche GT3 and GT2 and a TTS for 4 months that I tracked twice, and now a RS. The TTS was a nice car but the combo of turbo lag and the DSG made it no fun for me . I think the TTS with a manual would be a much nicer combo.The RS just feels much stronger (maybe the extra 100 hp has something to do with it) I tracked it and with the same set up as the TTS it felt better balanced. Both cars were set up with -1.5 f O toe -1.3 r RSB and haldex comp same tires and wheels .
I think the manual allows you to better balance the car


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

Williamttrs said:


> So I ask the question to you. What do you think? TTRS vs 335i, TTS vs 335i? I think it would be interesting to hear opinions that cover all ranges from total stock to highly modded. Anyway, should be some fun.


First, this is no slam on the 335, it's a great sports sedan. The TTRS is a sports car. In stock form, TTRS beats up on the 335 pretty easily. As you add power mods to each car, it just gets worse for the BMW...no contest...


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

As a previous member on m3post I can tell you the BMW fanbois have their heads stuck so far up their tailpipes that they don't know much about anything. Driving is believing. I could lay waste to an m3 without breaking a sweat any day of the week and thrice on a rainy one.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

I've had several M3s Porsche GT3 and GT2 and a TTS for 4 months that I tracked twice, and now a RS. The TTS was a nice car but the combo of turbo lag and the DSG made it no fun for me . I think the TTS with a manual would be a much nicer combo.The RS just feels much stronger (maybe the extra 100 hp has something to do with it) I tracked it and with the same set up as the TTS it felt better balanced. Both cars were set up with -1.5 f O toe -1.3 r RSB and haldex comp same tires and wheels .
I think the manual allows you to better balance the car


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry for the dupe..carl


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

canuckttrs said:


> As a previous member on m3post I can tell you the BMW fanbois have their heads stuck so far up their chutes that they don't know much about anything. Driving is believing. I could lay waste to an m3 without breaking a sweat any day of the week and thrice on a rainy one.


Yeah, there are some "overzealous" fans on any board really. Remember all the guys that were sure that the RS4 would be faster on track than the M3? That was laughable too. But the delta between TTRS & 335i is greater for sure


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

I suppose reality distortion fields transcend age. I naively thought that we could all participate in intellectual discourse about the merits of one platform over the other. However, I find myself doing the same thing I did when I was 20: "digging my heals in and cheering for my current favorite team." 

Having said that I just watched several videos with modded M3's beating the V8 R8. These guys were giddy as school girls. I then double checked the specs on the two vehicles and the results were expected. BUT these guys acted like they had beat the V10 version. 

I will say that this forum is full of what appears to be my version of normal people (myself excluded). But the BMW boards obviously have a lot more action on them. If I don't see another BMW in my life, it will be too soon. Is it just me or do they all look like clones?


----------



## jrrjbl (Mar 10, 2013)

Having had a Stage 2 Dinan, tune/intake/exhaust, 08 335 at 412hp /418tq, it was a blast. However, its still 350-400#s heavier. That's a huge amount of power drain. 

I would think a TTRS with comparable dollars spent would be not only faster but quicker/better handling. Also a heck of a lot better looking


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

Standard vs standard there is little in it between a TTS and 335i 

Thumbnails can be clicked to make bigger.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

i have a buddy with a 335i in my apts here in Houston and walk away from in every situation. From the stop light, pulls from 30-???, pulls from 60-???...it is not even close. I did a few pulls with an M3 on the highway from around 60-??? and neither one of us could gain any ground at all. 335 is not even in the same class as the TTRS.


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't think I would want to run in to a 335 with a Vishnu N54 Single Turbo kit though.

http://procedetuning.com/BMW/n54/styled-15/index.html


----------



## zautodriver (Oct 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> First, this is no slam on the 335, it's a great sports sedan. The TTRS is a sports car.



:thumbup:

Its comparing an apple to an orange.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

octalon7 said:


> I don't think I would want to run in to a 335 with a Vishnu N54 Single Turbo kit though.
> 
> http://procedetuning.com/BMW/n54/styled-15/index.html


not at the current moment, no. If APR ever delivers a reliable stage 3 product...that is another story.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

having had 2 335i before I got the TT RS i feel i can make an objective comparison.
I am by no means a BMW fanboy. I have had my share of problems with BMW and they have had their problems with me. These are my observations about the two cars.

Both cars stock:
TT RS over the 335i in handling and acceleration

Modified 335i(Dinan Stage 2 with Intake, and suspension total cost still less thjan TT RS) v stock TT RS:
335i would easily take the TT RS from the start but given a long enough run the TT RS would catch up.
Handling is tough to compare because of the all wheel drive and still have the stock tires on the TT RS which definitely has some negative on the handling.

Modded 335i v Modded TT RS:
That would depend on the TT RS mods so I cant comment there.

My modded 335i would have beaten a stock TT RS but the TT RS is a much better looking car and it is kind of nice not seeing another one at every other intersection. I wish it had more low end power but it is not horrible by any means.

This is a write up by Car and Driver about my old 335i
http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/dinan-s3-bmw-335i-specialty-file


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

Quisp said:


> having had 2 335i before I got the TT RS i feel i can make an objective comparison.
> I am by no means a BMW fanboy. I have had my share of problems with BMW and they have had their problems with me. These are my observations about the two cars.
> 
> Both cars stock:
> ...


That article says it costs more, has more hp, has more tq and runs a slower 0-60 and 1/4 miles than the TTRS. Am I missing something?


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

octalon7 said:


> I don't think I would want to run in to a 335 with a Vishnu N54 Single Turbo kit though.
> 
> http://procedetuning.com/BMW/n54/styled-15/index.html



That is interesting that you brought up Vishnu. My 335i was one the first that Shiv tuned in 2007 (probably first dozen or so). The car definitely woke up, but it still felt like a tank. 

There is no doubt the 335i internals are strong. It is hard to imagine getting that much reliable performance off stock internals. 

My impression of Shiv is that he is an honest operator, but that he pushes the limits and assumes that everyone else wants to take the same level of risk as he does.


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Williamttrs said:


> That is interesting that you brought up Vishnu. My 335i was one the first that Shiv tuned in 2007 (probably first dozen or so). The car definitely woke up, but it still felt like a tank.
> 
> There is no doubt the 335i internals are strong. It is hard to imagine getting that much reliable performance off stock internals.
> 
> My impression of Shiv is that he is an honest operator, but that he pushes the limits and assumes that everyone else wants to take the same level of risk as he does.


Certainly sounds crazy to be able to run that sort of power with bolt ons and stock internals. My buddy was joking about the fact that you could buy a really nice early 335i for say like $20k, drop $10k in the kit and have that sort of power. Sleeper for sure.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

octalon7 said:


> Certainly sounds crazy to be able to run that sort of power with bolt ons and stock internals. My buddy was joking about the fact that you could buy a really nice early 335i for say like $20k, drop $10k in the kit and have that sort of power. Sleeper for sure.


I am not sure if that could be done. The 2007 through 2009 (I believe?) was a twin turbo. I assume the plumbing was different. 

No doubt that there are economical ways to get lots of performance out of used vehicles. If I were to do something like that I think I would go ahead and spend an extra $5K to $10K and replace most of the other internals as well. Even if the stock internals can handle that insane hp, it would be pressing one's luck to do it with a 6 year old engine with an unknown driving history.


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Williamttrs said:


> I am not sure if that could be done. The 2007 through 2009 (I believe?) was a twin turbo. I assume the plumbing was different.
> 
> No doubt that there are economical ways to get lots of performance out of used vehicles. If I were to do something like that I think I would go ahead and spend an extra $5K to $10K and replace most of the other internals as well. Even if the stock internals can handle that insane hp, it would be pressing one's luck to do it with a 6 year old engine with an unknown driving history.


If you look at the link, you'll see that kit is for the N54, converts the twin turbo in to a single turbo. And I certainly agree, I wouldn't want to run that sort of power on stock internals if I wanted something rock solid reliable.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

octalon7 said:


> If you look at the link, you'll see that kit is for the N54, converts the twin turbo in to a single turbo. And I certainly agree, I wouldn't want to run that sort of power on stock internals if I wanted something rock solid reliable.


Right you are! Its a good thing too. Those twin turbos were notorious for failure. I wonder why they kept that setup for the "is" and changed the "i"


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Williamttrs said:


> Right you are! Its a good thing too. Those twin turbos were notorious for failure. I wonder why they kept that setup for the "is" and changed the "i"


Did BMW ever resolve the HPFF and turbo failures in either the N54 or N55 engine models?

Glad that VAG seems to be doing much better with the 2.0L TSI and 2.5L TFSI engines vs the older FSI style engine models. Considering that the 2.5L TFSI is really a cross between the VW 2.5L 5cyl (block and head with better materials and detail level improvements) with the 2.0L TSI turbo and direct fuel injection systems, the TT-RS has a very good chance of being a very reliable model compared to many limited edition, high performance models (from VAG and others).


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

hightechrdn said:


> Did BMW ever resolve the HPFF and turbo failures in either the N54 or N55 engine models?
> 
> Glad that VAG seems to be doing much better with the 2.0L TSI and 2.5L TFSI engines vs the older FSI style engine models. Considering that the 2.5L TFSI is really a cross between the VW 2.5L 5cyl (block and head with better materials and detail level improvements) with the 2.0L TSI turbo and direct fuel injection systems, the TT-RS has a very good chance of being a very reliable model compared to many limited edition, high performance models (from VAG and others).


Good question. I don't know for sure, but it seems BMW is committed to smaller displacement and FI. If they did not resolve the issues it does not make sense that they have put the same power plant in about half of their models. 

As far as my experience was concerned, BMW was still in the "plausible deniability" stage. A TSB was issued a few months before I started having issues, but they claimed it was limited to the early 2007 335i's (mine was a late 2007) and of course they always wanted to blame my ECU remap. A wet road, curb and 60 MPH gave me an abrupt exit to the entire problem and created a whole new world of **** for me.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Having tracked the car I can say with absolute certainty that a stock TTRS will easily beat a stock 335. A stock TTRS is evenly matched with a stock E92 M3 on the track.

As for modified, it's anyone's guess since it's apples to passionfruit. Few production cars made could keep up with APRs stage-1000 600Hp TTRS monster. That being said, my first time on the track with the bone stock TTRS (and worn stock POS tires) I was just keeping up with a modified 335. He was a very good driver, but the car was also a capable tool in his hands.

Now, with simple mods (tires, brake pads, sway, alignment) the TTRS can be made much faster on the track, if not at the drag strip. It would take a lot of money to bring a 335 beyond even that level of performance. Then, add a tune to the TTRS . . .


----------

